

Did Percona help Facebook troubleshoot their recent incident? - ora600
http://www.mysqlperformanceblog.com/2010/09/23/more-on-dangers-of-the-caches/

======
js2
A more accurate title is “More on dangers of the caches”

~~~
ora600
well, yeah - but I thought that the possible backstory due to the timing of
the publication was exciting.

